# M55 turbo convection blower is in!



## flynfrfun (Sep 9, 2011)

Just to let you M55 owners know...the new "turbo" convection blower is now available.  I intend to get one and see what I think once I start burning this winter.  I hope this improves the heat output.  I think it will help the stove to run cooler and people won't have problems with the high limit switch tripping.  I'm thinking those who have had the auger plate modification might not need it if using the turbo blower (speculation on my part).  Anyways, below is the email from Enviro....

We do have a blower that is improved and moves the air better and it is included with the units that are now being built.  The part # is 50-2481 convection blower and you can purchase one of these through your dealer. 

Regards,
Judy Prier
Sales & Marketing
Sherwood Industries Ltd.


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Sep 9, 2011)

Talked to my dealer last week and he said they were expecting them soon. Can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2011)

That's good to hear, I wasn't plugging the M55 cast because of the whimpy convection blower. Please keep us posted on how it works. 

Kudo's to Enviro for being on the ball!


----------



## flynfrfun (Sep 9, 2011)

J-,
Actually, I think all versions of the M55 share the same convection blower.  So, I would assume the new blower would fit all of them.
Flynfrfun


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Correct, But for some reason(might be board programming-Actual speed setting of the blower in the lower heat ranges?) the FS version has less complaints about lack of convection air. I also believe it didn't have the overheat issue the cast had AFAIK anyway.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Any idea what the new CFM rating is???


----------



## flynfrfun (Sep 9, 2011)

J,
Not sure what the new CFM is going to be.  I hope it is better than the old one (design wise).  I had 2 of them start squealing last winter.  The squealing comes from the bushing on the side opposite the motor.  Oiling the bushing helped, but only temporarily.  I'm going to try to get my dealer to get me the new blower as mine is still under warranty.  I oiled the 2nd one in the spring and it stopped squealing, but I'm sure it will start up again at some point.  The other thing I noticed is that the blower motor gets extremely HOT.  So hot that I burned myself on it 30 minutes after my stove had shut down.  The stove doesn't get that hot back there, so I'm thinking it might be undersized for it's application.  But, I'm not an expert in that area, maybe it's normal for them to get that hot.
Flynfrfun


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Sep 17, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Just to let you M55 owners know...the new "turbo" convection blower is now available.  I intend to get one and see what I think once I start burning this winter.  I hope this improves the heat output.  I think it will help the stove to run cooler and people won't have problems with the high limit switch tripping.  I'm thinking those who have had the auger plate modification might not need it if using the turbo blower (speculation on my part).  Anyways, below is the email from Enviro....
> 
> We do have a blower that is improved and moves the air better and it is included with the units that are now being built.  The part # is 50-2481 convection blower and you can purchase one of these through your dealer.
> 
> ...



Any idea on a price?


----------



## flynfrfun (Sep 30, 2011)

My dealer is going to replace my old convection blower under warranty.  It was squealing last spring.  I knew they were coming out with a new one, so I told him I would hold off on replacing it until it came out.  Once I get it installed, I'll let you guys know what I think.  Maybe I'll take pics if it looks any different than the old syle.
Flynfrfun


----------



## Millsk (Oct 1, 2011)

I just bought a m55. How would I tell what motor it has? Old or new?


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 1, 2011)

I should be able to tell you when mine comes in.  Might be a week or more though.
Flynfrfun


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 9, 2011)

Millsk said:
			
		

> I just bought a m55. How would I tell what motor it has? Old or new?



OK, here are pics of the new blower.  I have installed it and have been testing for a day or so.  As you can see the squirrel cage part looks to be the same.  But the motor is completely different.  The whole black disk spins.  Appears to be some sort of outrunner motor.  It puts out a lot more air compared to the old one.  Of course it's noisier, but not bad.

I have emailed Enviro because mine has an electrical "hum" (like a transformer kind of hum).  Don't know yet if this is normal or not as I have no other stove with the new motor to compare it to.  The hum seems to be independent of blower speed.  In other words the hum stays the same volume and frequency no matter what fan speed I turn it to.  On low the hum becomes much more apparent.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like an Ebmplapst. I see a capacitor too.

Back in the day Breckwell use to use these motors, Rika still does.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Shure looks like a EBM-Papst. Yep, Breckwell and Quad oldies had them. Dependable but pricey.

Any model numbers on it?


----------



## Millsk (Oct 10, 2011)

hmm do you have a picture of the old blower?

That looks similar to the blower I have...


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 10, 2011)

Millsk said:
			
		

> hmm do you have a picture of the old blower?
> 
> That looks similar to the blower I have...



Yes...here is the old one:


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 10, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Shure looks like a EBM-Papst. Yep, Breckwell and Quad oldies had them. Dependable but pricey.
> 
> Any model numbers on it?



I can check next time I have my stove out.  I do remember it was made in Germany.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 12, 2011)

Figured out what the hum was.  I had installed the blower and it ended up touching the heat exchanger area where it's not supposed to.  I adjusted it and now the hum is all but gone.  It sure puts out a lot more air than the old one!
Flynfrfun


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad it was something simple. How about the noise level, Does it sound louder then the original? Some might be annoyed if it is severely louder in say the living room are.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 13, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Glad it was something simple. How about the noise level, Does it sound louder then the original? Some might be annoyed if it is severely louder in say the living room are.



Yes, it is quite a bit louder.  I would have to say probably on par with most stoves.  Can't say it's super quiet any more.  In my opinion they jumped up in blower output way too much.  I wish they would have just kicked it up a notch, instead of about a 100% increase in output.  It really blows some air though...
Flynfrfun


----------



## Millsk (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like new M55s do have the newer blower. I bought mine in Sept. and it has the new model.


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

I talked to dealer yesterday and they are going to order me one of these blowers. I have the FS in steel but I assume that the part number above will also fit this model. I am also hoping it is not too loud. I love how the stove is near silent now. I do hear a slight turn of the auger feeding pellets but that is it. If the agitator gets dirty you might hear a little noise there too.

Not sure when mine will be in but hoping it will be soon. Little nervous now because of noise.

I'll post feedback when I have it installed. I may keep the other one till I actually listen to the new one.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2011)

JimmyJ said:
			
		

> I talked to dealer yesterday and they are going to order me one of these blowers. I have the FS in steel but I assume that the part number above will also fit this model. I am also hoping it is not too loud. I love how the stove is near silent now. I do hear a slight turn of the auger feeding pellets but that is it. If the agitator gets dirty you might hear a little noise there too.
> 
> Not sure when mine will be in but hoping it will be soon. Little nervous now because of noise.
> 
> I'll post feedback when I have it installed. I may keep the other one till I actually listen to the new one.



Please post your thoughts once you get it installed.

Could you guys/gals get me some numbers please, I'll need numbers to see if we have any OEM stuff that might be slightly bigger than the original, But smaller than the upgrade. What I'll need is the numbers from the blower, Not the Enviro numbers. I might be able to cross things with a little digging! Please pass on all numbers on the blower housing old and new!


----------



## Millsk (Oct 13, 2011)

JimmyJ said:
			
		

> I talked to dealer yesterday and they are going to order me one of these blowers. I have the FS in steel but I assume that the part number above will also fit this model. I am also hoping it is not too loud. I love how the stove is near silent now. I do hear a slight turn of the auger feeding pellets but that is it. If the agitator gets dirty you might hear a little noise there too.
> 
> Not sure when mine will be in but hoping it will be soon. Little nervous now because of noise.
> 
> I'll post feedback when I have it installed. I may keep the other one till I actually listen to the new one.



You'll want to hang on to your old unit. The blower isn't what I would call loud, but it is certainly not near silent. The wife and I can whisper to each other with no problem, but the blower noise is there.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 13, 2011)

J-,
Here are #'s from the old blower: (I took them before returning it to my Enviro dealer)

I'm thinking about buying the old version and then doing that variable speed setup you told me about earlier this year.  It put out a decent amount of air on heat level 5 and was still pretty quiet.  I'm not 100% sure, but I think the reason why is because the new blower has a slightly smaller diameter squirrel cage.  So, it has to spin faster which will create more noise.  But, I will wait to see what others say about their new blowers.  If theirs is pretty quiet, maybe mine is a defect after all.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Did some digging. I found the trial web site and had to register to get a catalog. 

Trial 8A137B-011
80mm
137mm
950 rpm
63pa(max pressure) no cfm listed.

Looking at the EBMPapst the motor number is M2E068-BF70 RPM looks like 2800. Blower looks to be roughly same size, just a heck of a lot more RPM's. I didn't see a model number on the blower, It could help in my digging if someone finds it.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 17, 2011)

I plan on having my insert out again this weekend, so I'll get it for you then.  Going to put some Lytherm gasket material under the rails while it's out.  Since my setup is "built in" and not in a masonry fireplace, I tend to get some minor resonance from the fans and motors which transfers thru the house.  I figure the lytherm should help isolate the stove from the tile.  I also plan on putting a lytherm layer between the convection motor and where it mounts to the stove frame.  It should isolate it kind of like how the exhaust blower is isolated.  As you know I'm a tinkerer.  The stove is fine as is, but I like to fine tune things.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 17, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Did some digging. I found the trial web site and had to register to get a catalog.
> 
> Trial 8A137B-011
> 80mm
> ...



J-
Did they have any blowers less than 2800rpm?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 17, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have a funny motor system. I downloaded the catalog. But haven't had time to go thru it yet. Still digging. 

I did find a place that has EBM's rather cheap. Have a look and see if there is something close.

http://www.galco.com/scripts/cgiip....115VAC&itemsperpage=50&pagenum=1&qo;=&mfc=EBM


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Any more opinions on the new blowers ie "noise" and "output".......I am still waiting for the dealer to call me when my new blower arrives,


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 26, 2011)

Noise is subjective, so what is noisy to one is not to another.  I'd say the new blower is quite a bit noisier than the old.  I'm planning on putting Lytherm gasket material between it and the stove frame.  That might isolate it enough to make a difference.  Also, I own the insert and they tend to be noisier than the freestanding.  That being said, I have seen one other post where the person said it was barely noisier than the old one.  I believe that was on a steel FS unit.  Of course there will be manufacturing variances from one fan unit to another.  Also, I'm not talking air noise...mine has a slight motor whine.  If I hear a lot of people say theirs is almost as quiet as the old one, then I'll start thinking mine has a defect.  Otherwise, my wife and I am really happy with the amount of heat it puts into the room compared to the old one....HUGE difference!  I believe it is heating our house much better than before.


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for responding....hoping for more air movement without having more noise if that is possible.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 17, 2011)

This post seems to have taken a few turns along the way but here are a few comments that I can make about my stove:

1. I am heating just around 2200sq/ft. With the mild temps that we are having now in NH, I can keep the stove at heat level #1 and the house stays in the upper 60s downstairs and mid to upper 60s upstairs.

2. At heat level #1, the stove burns just a about 1 bag in a 24 hour period. I believe that my auger trim is at 2 and convection blower is at 3. I will have to check to be 100% sure. Pellet type setting is Premium.

3. I can easily get more than 1 bag of pellets in the stove. I have never measure the amount, but it has to be close to the 60 pounds that the manufacturer states will fit in the stove. Have to really get my hands in there and push the pellets into the back of the hopper.

4. When the temps start to get much lower (35 or less) for a consistent amount of time, I run the stove in Hi/Low mode with the Hi level being at heat level #3. With this, I have never had the high limit switch trip. Pellet consumption in the mode is surely going to change with the outside temps, and I have not owned the stove long enough in the really cold season to get an accurate measure. However, I don't think that it will be in the 3 to 4 bags per day range as is the issue with the person that started this thread.

5. I bought the stove last February, so I am not sure what blower is in it, however, it is nice and quite and I was able to compare it side by side with an Accentra and the M55 was much, much quieter. When I clean the stove this weekend I will take a peek at the blower to see which one I got. The air that comes out is nice and hot and seems to be doing a fine job heating our house (8 1/2 years old and very well insulated) so I don't see any reason to change it if it is the older fan motor.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 17, 2011)

Woops, put my last post on the wrong thread. That'l teach me for trying power blog


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi flynfrfun, can you give us an update on the new blower now that you have some time with it? I'm curious to know if it is worth the expense and possible increase in noise.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 24, 2011)

The turbo blower is working great.  It definitely puts more heat into the house compared to the old one.  I'm pretty well used to the noise level which is significantly more than the old...only because the old one was almost silent.

I tried to order the old blower from my dealer but he couldn't get it.  I'd really like to put it back on and then wire in a fan control and just run it on hi.  I do miss how quiet the stove used to be.  The new blower in my opinion has a slight "whine" to it almost like if you could barely hear your neighbor using a vacuum.  It's not "in your face" kind of whine, but a very slight in the background.  Keep in mind that I'm a perfectionist, so am listening for anything annoying.   If I knew the noise increase before I changed over, I would still be 50/50 on whether to do it or not.  Let me put it another way...old blower I didn't have to turn up the TV volume (TV is 5' from stove), new blower TV volume is up about 3 clicks.

About my best advice is that it would be worth trying if you're curious.  You will probably notice a big increase in the heat the stove puts out.  In a very cold climate, I'd say it would be worth the extra noise as it should help heat the house better.

Hope this helps...


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Was the new blower cost covered under warranty? I know that mine would not be considering it is running just fine so I think I would rather put the money into a ton or two of pellets. Maybe I will do it over the summer, then the noise increase won't be as noticeable either since I would not be going directly from the old blower to the new blower.


----------



## kykel (Nov 24, 2011)

I believe they upgraded the blower due to overheating issues with the insert. If this is the case I would think you should be able to get the new one for free. I have the new one and the only reason I think its loud is because the dealer has same stove with the old blower and it is very quiet. Compared to my old stove its the same. I would guess its on par with most stoves. Its not an issue for me and it throws the heat much better.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 24, 2011)

Brad,
My old one started squealing, so I asked for the new one during the warranty exchange.  I don't know if Enviro is admitting that the new blower is the fix for the overheating.  So, getting a warranty exchange for the new one might be a little difficult if it's working OK.  They said the adjustable auger plate is the fix.  But, IMHO I think the real reason they went with a bigger fan is because of how hot the stove got with the old one.  Especially if you burn a hot pellet.  I heard of some guys that were just fine with the old blower until they changed over to Okanagans or some other hot pellet and all of a sudden the high limit switch kept tripping.  It was because their stove was on the ragged edge of being too hot, then add in a hotter pellet and that's all it took.

Edit:  One plus to the new blower is that it keeps the stove much cooler.  Probably a good thing for the electronics...especially the control touch pad on the insert since it is up by the hopper.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 24, 2011)

So far I have not had the high limit switch get tripped due to a high temp. I have been burning NEWP 95% of the time, but have 3 tons of Okies waiting in the barn. I guess I will f ind out if they cause high temp issues fairly soon. I want to keep the 1/2 ton of NEWP for late winter so Okies are going to be going into the hopper very soon.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine never did trip the high limit either...until I tried 2 bags of Bear Mtn pellets.  Then it finally tripped.  With the new blower, I can tell by how cool the stove is that it will likely never even come close to tripping it again.


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 25, 2011)

So I picked up my m55 two months ago ordered from my local dealer should I have the new style motor? So far seems fine how do I tell which one I have?


----------



## Wachusett (Dec 26, 2011)

Checkout this thread for pics of the old and new version.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/86826/


----------



## JIBLANE (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Im on it I'm just not going to open my new unit unless I can get to it from the side or without disconnecting the venting to see the motor. I would though love to know which motor I do have.


----------



## dana.r (Dec 17, 2012)

I know this thread is old but here we are almost exactly one year this thread was started and I have the same problems.  I have a M55 Cast FS.  I've had it for about 2 3/4 years.  From day one I have never been able to turn it on or above 3 without it popping the reset.  I have always thought the blower was suspect as it always sounded like it was rubbing.  Well last night we are in bed and the blower started making such a racket it woke my kids up who were upstairs.  I ran down and turned the stove off.  This evening I took the stove apart and found that the end of the bower opposite the motor actually came out of the bracket!  Upon examination I can see why this has always been a problem.  The riveted cast bracket on the fan side of the motor is visibly crooked.  So from day one this thing has been running at an angle and rubbing.  The bushing that goes on the shaft is completely shot.  I wish I had complained earlier.  

I have the old Trial 8A137B-011 blower.  I'm in NW Connecticut and need to find someone that can order me the new blower.  Anyone on the board here know of someone dependable?  I bought it from V&V in New Milford but I can not get anyone to ever call me back.  They take a message and I never get a call back.  I left a message tonight at the place in Naugatuck (off the Enviro site).  I have to get this stove up and running as soon as possible and will even travel if necessary.  Again I apologize for resurrecting this old thread.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2012)

dana.r said:


> I know this thread is old but here we are almost exactly one year this thread was started and I have the same problems. I have a M55 Cast FS. I've had it for about 2 3/4 years. From day one I have never been able to turn it on or above 3 without it popping the reset. I have always thought the blower was suspect as it always sounded like it was rubbing. Well last night we are in bed and the blower started making such a racket it woke my kids up who were upstairs. I ran down and turned the stove off. This evening I took the stove apart and found that the end of the bower opposite the motor actually came out of the bracket! Upon examination I can see why this has always been a problem. The riveted cast bracket on the fan side of the motor is visibly crooked. So from day one this thing has been running at an angle and rubbing. The bushing that goes on the shaft is completely shot. I wish I had complained earlier.
> 
> I have the old Trial 8A137B-011 blower. I'm in NW Connecticut and need to find someone that can order me the new blower. Anyone on the board here know of someone dependable? I bought it from V&V in New Milford but I can not get anyone to ever call me back. They take a message and I never get a call back. I left a message tonight at the place in Naugatuck (off the Enviro site). I have to get this stove up and running as soon as possible and will even travel if necessary. Again I apologize for resurrecting this old thread.
> 
> ...


 
I read my PM before I read this post. V&V didn't give me much of a warm feeling when I was looking at stoves. To bad they sold you a unit and don't help after the sale! Pretty crappy IMHO.

Try Long Pond. Good guy to deal with and If you mention my name he won't raise the price any(kidding). He is a member here pelletdude
https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/add?to=pelletdude

Also we have another member that sells Enviro(stovelark), He may be a little closer. Hopefully he chimes in and enlists his services. Send him a PM.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/conversations/add?to=stovelark


----------



## stovelark (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Dana      If you need a blower, I'd call Gabe at Preston Trading Post he'll probably have one.  PTP 8608861484, they'll ship it to you if in stock.  If you need it installed, you can try Cedar Mountain Stoves 8604366387, they'll probably have to order one in for you.  Good luck with that. The M55 has been a great stove, its achilles heel if it had one was the convex blower      but to achieve the quietness they desired, it kinda had to be that way.  The new turbo blower has worked out fine, its just not the super quiet stove it was and it does disappoint some folks that are used to the quietness prior. 

Stovelark
Enviro EF3 FS pellet
Enviro Empress FPI AC
Enviro Kodiak 1700 FS wood (burning presently)


----------



## dana.r (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks!  I tried the people local to me.  I had to leave messages and never got a call back from anyone.  I just called PTP and though I had to wait a couple of minutes to get someone on the phone but I was promptly helped by people who knew exactly what a needed.  Unfortunately they only had the old blower in stock but I have the newer one ordered and hopefully will have in a few days.


----------



## stovelark (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad it worked out. Good luck     Gabe and Joe at PTP good people to keep in mind for parts and info. 

Stovelark


----------



## Blkjac1224 (Apr 2, 2013)

stovelark said:


> Glad it worked out. Good luck     Gabe and Joe at PTP good people to keep in mind for parts and info.
> 
> Stovelark


Has anyone been able to solve the hum on the new fan?


----------



## flynfrfun (Apr 2, 2013)

Not that I have heard.  Mine still makes that same noise.  I've gotten used to it now.  But, I do plan on more experiments down the road.  I think the noise might be caused by the curvature of the blower vanes.  It may not be possible to fix without a different squirrel cage.  I tried taping over the holes in the end of the motor (black endbell) thinking they may be "whistling", but it didn't make a difference.  I have thought about adding some vanes to direct the air that is exiting the blower in case it is setting up a whistle at that location.   I wish I still had the old blower.  I would like to retrofit the new blower with the old blower's squirrel cage and see if the noise is still there.  At least that would tell me whether it's the blower or the motor making the noise.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi folks     Definitely the new blower is noisier with more air flow noise-   seen a couple that had 60 hz hum (like a resonance) that is annoying. I'm a fan of the old blower as well.  Funny too, there is lots of stoves with old blowers out there working just fine.  I think that if you need to run your stove on 3-5, to get adequate heat, then the new blower is best for you because of the additional airflow and heat stripping.  If you can use it on 1 or 2 most of the time, the old blower will probably work just fine unless you have some exceptionally hot pellets.  Its all still a work in progress.  The inserts seem to have more issues but not really, its just we sell more inserts.....     anyway, good luck to all.


----------



## whlago (Apr 5, 2013)

stovelark said:


> I think that if you need to run your stove on 3-5, to get adequate heat, then the new blower is best for you because of the additional airflow and heat stripping. If you can use it on 1 or 2 most of the time, the old blower will probably work just fine unless you have some exceptionally hot pellets.​


Bingo!  You hit the nail on the head Stovelark. This has been my issue exactly with my freestanding unit.  It just seems to be more trouble because I have to be conscious of not letting the hopper get too empty as it seems the more pellets inside the hopper the more buffer to the high limit sensor (maybe I'm wrong)  

Recently the limit switch tripped running on heat level 3 with Maine Wood Pellets!  That was a first as previously it would only do it with Hamers.  If I was running the stove at high/lo with a thermostat it would be tripping all the time I imagine.   At least I've been able to control it some on manual but it's been kind of a pain in the neck.

I've been speaking with my dealer about this on and off since last Christmas and finally a couple weeks ago he calls me out of the blue and tells me he found my new blower in the Warehouse!  So I guess eventually he'll call me out of the blue again to tell me he's going to install it....we'll see.  I realize that Enviro is sticking with the adjustable auger plate as the solution to this problem but I can't get my arms around that as a true fix to the problem.  Anyway, I look forward to throwing more heat and not worrying about tripping the high temp hopper switch by next season, even if I know I'm going to have to put up with more blower noise.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi wh     I agree with you in regards to the adjustable plate, we put that on one of our customer's insert who was running Hamer's-  It didn't help the problem, he was consistently running on 3 and 4, he had a big house and he needed the heat.  The improved blower fixed his tripping the hi limit, but he did get some 60 hz "resonance" with it, and it was noted a full hopper did seem to help. We also loosened the side bolts where the blower mounted, tried to get any stress off the blower housing and re-tightened. I'd like to think that helped, but not sure. We changed it out again and the next blower was better, that was 2 seasons ago. It just seems on some stoves 3 and above the new blowers make an irritating amount of noise espec the inserts.  If the original blowers had not been so quiet, we wouldn't have noticed it as much.  But the quietness was the main feature of that stove..... the battle continues.


----------



## flynfrfun (Apr 5, 2013)

If it is proven that it is in fact motor noise and not blower noise, a change to the control panel's speed control would probably fix it.  I fly electric RC planes and some speed controls cause the motors to make noise while others don't. Somebody on this forum said Enviro gave them a different capacitor to try.  He though it helped the noise.  I checked with Enviro and they said they did experiment with different capacitors but ultimately it was not proven to make any difference.


----------



## TJC (Apr 6, 2013)

I just bought my M55 Insert in Jan so I assume that I have the new blower in mine.  ????

I have had no problems so far, runs on Auto, 24/7.  By runs I mean it is on and ready to deliver heat. 
I seem to get quite a bit of air out of mine. In fact it blows the plants around that are on the other side of the room, about 15' away.  LOL
Have had no cut outs of the switch on high setting which I do run from time to time on Man.  I've been running the pellets that came with the stove which are not hot by any standards but did run some Barefoots I received from the dealer to try.  No probs there either.

So I guess I'm OK with what I have.  ?????
Anything else I should check for?

Can you tell I'm a newbie at all this.  

PS:  My Enviro Empress is cooking away without issues since the 1st week of Feb down in the Man Cave.  Love that little stove.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Apr 7, 2013)

flynfrfun...It was me that Enviro gave me a different diverter bar and capacitor! The diverter bar has wider blades and the replacement capacitor supposedly slows down the RPM's bait......All I can say is , Fan 3 is noisier than the old blower..but I am used to it, and no sound complaints from my wife. The new blower bushes a lot more air...period. I use fan 4 for a quicker warm up, but otherwise still too loud for everyday use. Still running the stove, have about 500 lbs of pellets remaining and zero problems this winter to date....yippie! 

Bill


----------



## flynfrfun (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Bill, thanks for the info.  Your mention of the diverter bar makes me think I might try some mods on mine to see if I can make out any difference.  Here in W. WA I am still using the stove for heat and will be until at least the end of April.  So after that I hope to take it apart and try some things out.  If I could figure out how to get rid of the harmonic noise I would be really happy.  Like you I'm used to it, but it's fun to see if I can improve it too.


----------



## Blkjac1224 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the conversation being started back up. I put the old fan blade cage on the new motor it did get rid of the whistle. The hum is still there I was thinking of trying a in circuit switch to regulate the fan speed to see if the hum will go away. It does push the heat faster which is great and shut down is faster. The fan noise is louder but is easy to get used to. THAT HUM IS JUST MADDENING.


----------



## flynfrfun (Apr 16, 2013)

I had my stove out this weekend and did some mods.  I've got the electrical hum pretty much gone, but still have the whistle.  Blkjac...try isolating the blower mounts with 1.5"x4" pads of lytherm or silicone rubber.  Don't tighten the bolts all the way down, just snug. That seems to have isolated the motor hum and I can barely hear it now.

Thanks for the feedback on the old squirrel cage eliminating the whistle.  I put a rubber band around the middle of the  squirrel cage and it had reduced the whistle which in my case appears to be partly a harmonic resonance of the blades of the squirrel cage.  My next mod is to cut the blades down flush where they stick out of the ends of the squirrel cage ends.  I'm thinking the air spilling over the edge of each vane could be causing the whistle.


----------

